# Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2017)

Seit Mitte Dezember entdecke ich immer wieder tote Karpfen an unserem kleinen Flüsschen. 

Besonders regelmäßig, seit der Winter hier deutlich zugeschlagen hat, und wir auch auf dem Fluss zum Teil geschlossene Eisdecke haben. 

Auf 4km Flußstrecke die ich gelegentlich abwandere finde ich regelmäßig tote Karpfen die meist auf dem Eis liegen, manchmal auch neben dem Gewässer. 

Die maximale Anzahl von toten Karpfen die ich an einem Tag entdeckt habe liegt bei 1. D.h. ich finde nie mehrere Karpfen gleichzeitig - aber ich finde sie regelmäßig. 

Mittlerweile hat mir auch ein Bekannter einige Bilder geschickt, von Karpfen die er in den letzten Tagen entdeckt hat. 

Bei am Ufer liegenden toten Fischen mit Fraßspuren ist das ja immer so eine Sache, es ist nicht gesagt, dass der der zuletzt davon gefressen hat, auch der eigentliche Jäger ist. 

Habt ihr eine Vermutung welches Tier die Karpfen aufs Eis holt? 

Hier mal einige Bilder:


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Vielleicht ein Fischotter. Richtung Bayerischen Wald gibt es wenige Hundert dieser Tiere. Sie sind kräftig genug, einen großen Karpfen zu überwältigen, vor Allem wenn diese im Winter eher träge sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hab eben mal nach Fußabdrücken/Spuren eines Otters geschaut und würde Spontan bei Bild 2 sagen des es sich auch um solchen als Kandidat Nummer 1 handelt ohne Fachmann zu sein.

http://media.4teachers.de/images/thumbs/image_thumb.7023.jpg


----------



## bootszander (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Ich tippe auch auf einen fischotter. Nur wie kommt er da hin? Da muss er doch irgendwo ein loch im eis geben?


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



bootszander schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf einen fischotter. Nur wie kommt er da hin? Da muss er doch irgendwo ein loch im eis geben?



Genau! Ist das Gewässer komplett zu gefroren oder gibt es offene stellen?;+


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Da kommen drei mögliche Kandidaten in Frage?
Zunächst mal, wie schon erwähnt der Fischotter, europäischer Mink, oder auch ein "befreiter" Nerz ,b.z.w. ein Nachkomme dieses.
Das Spurbild aller ist sehr ähnlich, die mögliche Beutegröße nicht!
Nerz und Mink werden wohl höchstes einen K3 bezwingen können, der Fischotter bekommt auch einen 4Kg Karpfen aus dem Wasser gezerrt!
Ich würde aber dennoch auf einen Fischotter tippen, zumindest ist dieser häufiger als der europäische Mink und die Fische sehen mir auch etwas zu groß aus für den etwa gleich großen Nerz.

Nachtrag:
Die beim zweiten Bild sichtbaren Spuren sehen schon sehr nach Fischotter aus.
Die Spurenlinie im Hintergrund wird ein Fuchs hinterlassen haben!
Was mich in dem Zusammenhang wundert ist, dass nicht mehr vom Fisch gefressen wurde?
Der Fuchs hätte auch versucht den Fisch von der freien Fläche zu bekommen, aber eventuell gab es ja eine Störung (der Franz kommt angestapft?), oder der Fisch war schon am Eis angefroren?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Fischotter oder Mink.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hi! 

Also Mink gibt es hier, sogar schon am Setzkescher fotografiert:





Fischotter - hmmm, eigentlich sollte der noch nicht hier sein, eher noch 40-50km entfernt. 

Nur wenige km flußabwärts sind aber offensichtlich ebenfalls im Dezember 2016 ähnliche Bilder aufgetaucht (siehe Link ) - dort denkt man auch, es wäre ein Fischotter gewesen?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

40-50km wandert son Otter in 2 Nächten!
Es sind die Männchen die jetzt  wandern, weil nun Ranzzeit ist.

Jürgen


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

|offtopic



Bei mir ist die ranzzeit leider schon lange vorbei!


----------



## sprogoe (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es sind die Männchen die jetzt  wandern, weil nun Ranzzeit ist.



Der Otter ranzt im Januar, der Mensch der ranzt das ganze Jahr.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Schon interessant, ich war ja noch ein bisschen ungläubig was den Fischotter angeht, aber ich glaube für den Mink sind die Karpfen echt ne Nummer zu groß.


----------



## Michael.S (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Man hätte die Spuren etwas größer Fotografieren sollen , ich gebe mal einen Waschbären hinzu   http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...UM1iwKHSniAts4yAEQMwgYKBUwFQ&bih=710&biw=1514


----------



## chef (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schon interessant, ich war ja noch ein bisschen ungläubig was den Fischotter angeht, aber ich glaube für den Mink sind die Karpfen echt ne Nummer zu groß.


Sind hier im Raum Weiden auch schon unterwegs die Kollegen...
Ja, erst der Kormoran, jetzt die Otter!
Hab schon welche gesehen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schon interessant, ich war ja noch ein bisschen ungläubig was den Fischotter angeht, aber ich glaube für den Mink sind die Karpfen echt ne Nummer zu groß.



Gut, der Karpfen kann ja leichte Beute gewesen sein weil verletzt, erschöpft oder sonstiges. Dann auch für einen Mink machbar.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> |offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir ist die ranzzeit leider schon lange vorbei!



Hoffentlich hast du dafür früher ordentlich geranzt? |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Der Waschbär ist eher unwahrscheinlich, ich denke auch an Otter.
Einige Spuren siehe hier:http://tierspuren.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Bildschirmfoto-2013-02-25-um-13.51.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hallo Franz,

wird schon ein Otter sein. Ist das einzige in Frage kommende Tier, welches dazu körperlich in der Lage wäre. Die Spurenfotos sind nicht sehr deutlich, Otter haben Schwimmhäute zwischern den Zehen, diese müsste man im Schnee eigentlich deutlich erkennen. Ein Waschbär würde zwar schon an einen Karpfen rumfresssen, wenn er tot herumliegt, aber er könnte ihn schwerlich fangen. Die Waschbärenfährte sieht, die Vorderpfotenabdrücke, aus wie eine sehr kleine Menschenhand. Die haben sich aber wegen der Kälte scheinbar verkrochen, ich sehe seit Wochen keinen mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Völlig Ot....

Da ja meine Pn s nicht weitergehen.. versuche ich hier Franz zu erreichen.
Bei jedem 3 gen klick geht hier die Seite von der Boot auf.

Das nervt.  Gottsseidank das der Zirkus morgen vorbei.

Ich habe deswegen die Boot dieses Jahr boyottiert u He hoffe das es mir einige gleich getan haben

Ot ende sorry


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Die beim zweiten Bild sichtbaren Spuren sehen schon sehr nach Fischotter aus.
> Die Spurenlinie im Hintergrund wird ein Fuchs hinterlassen haben!
> Was mich in dem Zusammenhang wundert ist, dass nicht mehr vom Fisch gefressen wurde?
> ...


Dieser Einschätzung kann ich mich nur hundert protzentig anschließen!
Erster Gedanke Fuchs, dann die Trittsiegel vorne entdeckt:
Fast sicher Otter.
Aber warum hat der Fuchs nicht gefressen?
Vielleicht Franz?!?

Das ging mir durch den Kopf, bevor ich Jürgens Analyse gelesen hab...


Nur mit der Liste der "üblichen Verdächtigen" bin ich nicht so ganz einverstanden:
Meine allererste Vermutung, beim lesen der Überschrift, war nämlich der Iltis!
Der darf nicht vergessen werden, da er für viele Vorfälle an Gewässern verantwortlich ist.

In diesem Fall hat er aber ein Alibi!


Nachtrag:
Gerade ist mir eine andere Idee gekommen, warum Meister Reineke keinen Appetit gehabt haben könnte:
Es ist auch für ihn gerade Ranzzeit...


----------



## cafechaos0 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hallo,
bei mir war es genauso.
Ich konnte aber den Übeltäter ausmachen, es war der Fischreiher.
Im offenem Wasser schlug er auch Karpfen an und durch eine Schleuderbewegung flogen die aufs Eis.
Dorthin konnte er aber nicht folgen und Iltis und Co. machten sich darüber her.
Ich war auch erst irritiert, weil die Karpfen so groß waren.
Habs dann aber selbst gesehen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei mir war es genauso.
> Ich konnte aber den Übeltäter ausmachen, es war der Fischreiher.
> Im offenem Wasser schlug er auch Karpfen an und durch eine Schleuderbewegung flogen die aufs Eis.
> ...



Ok, auch ein interessanter Ansatz.
Die Fischreiher hier, sind im Moment sehr verzweifelt. Gestern stand einer hier in dem 10cm flachen Rinnsal direkt vor meiner Haustüre, mittten im Dorf, und hat da drin rumgestochert - das erste Mal dass ich an dem Gewässer einen Reiher gesehen habe.

Da alle Teiche, Seen und z.T. mittlerweile eben auch die Flüsse gefroren sind, wirds schwerer für die was zu finden. 


Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dieses aus der Haut gerissene Dreieck:






Das muss ja auch irgendwie verursacht werden? Ein Vogel wäre da durchaus vorstellbar.

Interssant auch, dass dieses Dreieck auch an dem ein paar Kilometer weiter gefundenen Fisch zu sehen ist:
siehe Link


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hochinteressant!

Dieses Dreieck ist mir zwar auch aufgefallen, ich konnte mir aber überhaupt keinen Reim darauf machen!

Ein Reiherschnabel wäre da natürlich eine Erklärung:
Er packt den Fisch von oben, der schlägt  und dabei zieht er sich die Haut am Bauch ab.
Ich hätte es zwar für ausgeschlossen gehalten, daß ein Reiher die Kraft hat, einen Karpfen in dem Format (auch im Kälteschock) aus dem Wasser zu heben, aber es wäre trotzdem eine absolut plausible Erklärung!
Die Klemmkräfte des Schnabels müssten dan ja wirklich enorm sein, um so einen glatten Riss zu verursachen!
V.a. wenn man die rundliche Körperform des Karpfens berücksichtigt...
Dann aber Hut ab!

Aber auch wenn es ein Reiher war, der den Fisch aus dem Wasser geholt hat, ändert es nix an der Tatsache, daß das Spurenbild im Bild 2 des ersten Beitrags mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit  die Anwesenheit eines Fischotters zeigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Sagte ich auch: 

Diese scharfe Dreieckform kann eigentlich nix verursachen, was Zähne hat..

Aber spannend ist das wie Sau, was das nun ist.......

Vielleicht auch Kooperation aller möglichen hungernden Fischfresser?


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Die Tierspuren gehören dem Fischotter. Die Bißspuren passen auch dazu, könnten aber auch vom Fuchs sein. Die beißen rein und reißen ein Stück raus. Dabei reißt er die Haut noch ein Stück weiter ab. Daher die dreieckige Form.
Das der Karpfen vom Fischotter gefangen wurde, glaube ich nicht. Dann hätte er mehr davon gefressen. Vermutlich hat er ihn tot unter dem Eis oder im Wasser gefunden und mal aufs Eis geschleppt um zu kosten. Ist ja nicht selten, dass Karpfen im Winter eingehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das der Karpfen vom Fischotter gefangen wurde, glaube ich nicht. Dann hätte er mehr davon gefressen.


 
 Keine Ahnung was das für ein Tier war.

 Aber Otter sind Marderartig und sehr verspielt, ob die ähnlich wie Steinmarder im Hühnerstall agieren, weiß ich nicht.

 Sie sind unglaublich wendig und schnell, ein Karpfen im Winter, den sie entdecken kann Ihnen nicht entkommen wenn sie den haben wollen. So wie eine Landschildkröte auch keinen Menschen weglaufen kann.
 Gut möglich das da spielend geübt wurde, so ein Karpfen ist sicher eine gute Übung für ein Jungtier.
 Spannender wäre für Ihn dann sicher ein Kormoran.

 Wer sagt denn das Tiere nur aus Hunger jagen.
 Diese Vorstellung scheint selbst den Menschen (Anglern) nicht gerecht zu werden.
 Wobei Tiere kein C&R anwenden da sie keine Moralvorstellungen von Nachhaltigkeit kennen.

 Der Karpfen wurde erbeutet und wird auf dem Eis noch lange fressbar bleiben, wenn sich nichts besseres findet.
 So wie eben bei vielen Anglern, noch Fische in der T.K.T liegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So wie eine Landschildkröte auch keinen Menschen weglaufen kann.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Die "Reisstheorie" mit so glatten Kanten wegen dem Dreieck überzeugt mich nicht - hab aber irgendwie auch keine bessere..


----------



## cafabu (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Schwierig. Entscheidend ist ja wer die aus dem Wasser holt. Wenn der Fisch erst Mal aus dem Wasser ist können es sehr viele verschiedene Tiere sein.
Ich bin kein Experte, aber müsste beim Otter nicht eine Schleifspur vom Schwanz zu sehen sein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Also Fischreiher knabbern doch nicht an, die verschlingen und würgen notfalls wie eine Anakonda in ganz. Daher fallen die dafür und auch wg. der Fischgröße aus. Eher würde ein Greifvogel die Beute zerteilen.

Wenn fast alles zugefroren ist, bleibt eh nur ein quirliger tauchender Marderartiger über, der von einer offenen Spalte aus unters Eis taucht, den dicken Fisch rauszerrt und damit auf dem glatten Eis wild rumschliddert, weg von der Uferspalte. 
Der Karpfen ist schwer zu zerlegen, auch schwer anzuschneiden bzw. eben anzubeißen und gefriert in der aktuellen Eiszeit auch schnell oberflächlich.

So würde Holmes den Tathergang deuten ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Das beim Reißen so ein Muster entsteht ist im Prinzip ja vorstellbar. 
Wenn der Karpfen am Eis festgefroren ist umso mehr.
Wir sind uns wohl auch einig, dass der Riss von der breiten zur schmalen Stelle erfolgte.
Also von der Logik her doch nur, wenn von hinten also vom Rücken her gerissen wurde. 
Angefressen wurde der Karpfen aber doch gewiss zuerst am Weichteil dem Bauch. |kopfkrat

Also schon sehr seltsam dieses Dreieck! 

Ok, hilft jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter aber ist vielleicht für weitere Überlegungen hilfreich. |rolleyes

Bleibt nur eines, Franz müsste sich mal auf die Lauer legen.
Oder das Aufstellen einer Wildkamera. Gäbe gewiss ein interessantes Video.  #6

Im Allgemeinen, kommt der Täter ja meist zum Tatort zurück. #c


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Habt ihr Kormoranbefall?


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Habt ihr Kormoranbefall?



An diesem Gewässer im Moment nicht sehr stark, die haben auch so ihre Probleme mit dem Eis...

Die sind auf die Zuflüsse (Forellenregion) ausgewichen, diese sind wesentlich strömungsreicher und gefrieren daher nicht. Dort wird es diesen Winter wohl wenig Gnade geben, für Bachforelle & Co. 

Nochmal zum Verständnis: 
Die Bilder im Eingangsposting zeigen unterschiedliche Karpfen. Ich selber habe mehrere Karpfen (beginnend im Dezember) gefunden und ein Bekannter hat bei Spaziergängen auch welche gefunden und mir die Fotos geschickt. Es ist also kein "Einzelphänomen".


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Sight aus wie Fischotter plage.  Haben wir auch in England.Einzige Abhilfe ist ein elektrischer Zaun.


----------



## UMueller (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Das die Spuren auf dem Foto (runde Tapsen) von einem Otter sind steht für mich außer Zweifel. Sicherlich hat er auch die Karpfen erbeutet, die in dem kalten Wasser leichte Beute für ihn waren. Die Fraßspuren im Kehlbereich verwundern mich auch nicht wirklich, sitzt doch dort die fette Leber. Und bei der Kälte wird nahrhaftes bevorzugt. Der Otter wird wissen warum (rein instinktiv natürlich). Eine Wildtierkamera würde aber Klarheit bringen.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

*Nur mal als Theorie* - könnte es auch sein, dass die Karpfen selber an einer schwachen Stelle durch´s Eis brechen / springen - dann hilflos / tot auf dem Eis liegen und sich dort erst diverse Freßsäcke an ihnen zu schaffen machen, nachdem sie bereits dort liegen???

Wenn ich dran denke, wie die Uboote manchmal springen, dann traue ich denen auch zu, dass sie mit genügend Anlauf auch eine gewisse Eisschicht von unten durchbrechen können.

Erstmal raus aus dem Wasser können und werden sich gleich diverse Verdächtige an ihnen erfreuen.

Ernie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Du kreierst jetzt gerade die Legende vom Suicide-Carp  :q


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Gab es da Herbst-/Winterbesatz an Karpfen?

Das könnte ein vermehrtes Auftreten als Ausfall erklären.

Ich finde dieses "Phänomen" ansonsten gar nicht mal so ungewöhnlich. 

So lange Eisdecken nicht komplett geschlossen sind, kommen kranke, geschwächte oder tote Fische immer irgendwie auf das Eis. Das Rauszuppeln aufs Eis schafft dabei selbst eine Krähe, Möwe oder ein hungriger Fischreiher kann dafür verantwortlich sein. Selbst das Rausspringen gesunder Fische auf die Eisoberfläche ist möglich. 
Das noch lebende Tier zappelt dann aus der ursprünglich Lage nochmal weg oder soweit schon tot, wird es von diversen Raubtieren verlagert.
Selbst ein Durchschmelzen eines toten Fisches aus dem Wasser durch die  Eisoberfläche ist bei wechselnden Temperaturen möglich. Das Rauszuppeln aus diesem "Loch" auf die Eisoberfläche schaffen ebenfalls dann obige Tiere.

Irgendwie sieht mir das insgesamt zu sehr nach krankem oder verendetem Fisch aus, an dem sich dann diverse Aasfresser schon zu schaffen machten.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du kreierst jetzt gerade die Legende vom Suicide-Carp  :q



Ja - das ist wie beim Kuhwiesenwaller, der absichtlich in den Elektrozaun schwimmt....

:g:m

Ernie


----------



## cafechaos0 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir haben große Karpfen eine Fläche eisfrei gehalten, in diese landet der Fischreiher und "zuppelt" kleinere Fische aufs Eis. Er selber traut sich aber nicht da drauf, also verbluten die Fische und werden von Iltis,Marder, oder anderen Nutznießern gefressen.
Leider macht mein Uraltapfel schlechte Fotos, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

ein Freund von mir zieht Karpfen gross fuer Angelteiche.
in England werden keine Karpfen abgeschlachtet. die werden zurueckgesetzt and in einige Teichen gibt es Karpfen von 40-80 PFUND. DIE haben Namen und einige sind sugar gechipt und Gewichtszunahme notiert.

habe diese Frassspuren hier in England auch gesehen.Otter werden entweder illegal vernichtet oder ein Elektrozaun wird um den Teich gelegt. Elektrozaun hilft jedenfalls.


----------



## Alex1860 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Tippe auch auf Fischotter, hab ich an der Salzach selber schon beobachten können. Musste dann leider nochmal einen kleinen Hügel zum Auto runter um die Kamera zu holen und schon waren sie weg. Leider sehr scheu die Tiere.
Als ich dann zu meinem Angelplatz (kleiner Altarm der Salzach) hin bin habe ich zuerst einen Haufen Schuppen und dann auch 4 angefressene Karpfen gefunden. Waren wohl über einige Tage damit beschäftig die Jungen zu füttern


----------



## cafabu (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Moinsen,
hab mich mal bei Tante Google auf Spurensuche begeben. Da wird immer wieder die Schleifspur des Schwanzes erwähnt. Hast Du solche Spuren gefunden?
Ebenso wird bei reichlichem Nahrungsangebot von nur angefressenen Fischen als typisches Ottererfraßspur beschrieben.


----------



## prinz1 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welches Tier holt die Karpfen aufs Eis?*

Hallo!
Zu den Fuß- bzw Schleifspuren habe ich da mal ein Beispiel.
Da lief doch in diesem Winter ein "nettes" Tierchen über unsere Teich und guggte von zugefrorenem Loch zu Loch.
Die leider vorhandenen Giebelmassen hielten lange Zeit immer ein ca 3 qm großes Loch frei. Das war dann für ne gewisse Zeit der einzig mögliche "Einstieg" ins Gewässer. Dort lagen dann auch immer Giebelschuppen herum. Gott sei Dank nur die, keine Schuppen anderer Fischarten waren zu erkennen.
Nach dem Arbeitseinsatz. Im Bild der Grill, der uns nach getaner Arbeit wieder aufpäppelte. Im Hintergrund die Schleifspuren. Ich suche noch mal nach nem Bild der Pfotenabdrücke.

der prinz




PS: Hab die Bilder gefunden!







Weiß da jemand, was für ein niedliches Tierchen das sein könnte??




_


----------

